# Acclimating Inverts?



## joseph13 (Apr 1, 2013)

Do i have to acclimate any of the invertebrates to my tank? Wasn't sure if they are like fish when bought new for my tank.


To admin:Sorry i had this on wrong section of forum. If need to be moved,go ahead.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Drip acclimation is the best, in general a nice long, gentle acclimation. Not sure about snails, but that's the general way for shrimp


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I just put the shrimp/fish/whatever in the plastic bag they were in and let them float. After a while I add 5ml of tank water to the bag. It works I have not had a problem.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Play it safe. I bought and tried Ghost shrimp 3 times from the same place without luck. After I went to a 3 hour modified drip acclimation, no more problems. That goes for my fish too.

DLH


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Drip acclimation all the way!


----------

